

Minecraft Creator Notch Says EA is Destroying Gaming  - dananjaya86
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Mojang-Notch-EA-Indie-Minecraft,15546.html#xtor=RSS-998

======
rsanchez1
Destroying according to who? The "Indie" gaming community, of which Notch is a
part? EA has been getting even more flak recently with their "Indie" bundle.

All the flak is irrelevant. People will pick with their wallets. If EA is
destroying "gaming", then "gamers" sure don't seem to care all that much. They
definitely like what EA is peddling to them.

